# Modified Cars



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I thought it would be a good idea to just do a showroom for modified cars.
I love modified cars even the slightest mod can change the appearance. It is also great to get ideas from others.

So please post your modified cars here.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

My S8 barge.... 



De-chromed
S8 plus grille and rear spoiler
Lowered air suspension
22" wheels
APR remap and de-limit
Full PPF


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Forgot to add mine. Still lots to do

BMW E93 320d by Sam King, on Flickr

List so far -

Coilovers
Carbon grill
Front splitter
Side splitters
3sdm 0.04
JDM tow bar
Ebc brake pads
Carbon BMW Badges
Carbon 4D gel number plates

Things still to do -
Exterior :
Smoked led side repeaters
Quad rear diffuser carbon
Quad exhaust akraprovic
Arches flared
20mm spacers all round
Rear VRS carbon spoiler

Interior :
Red car mats 
Flat racing steering wheel
Centre console gauge and led gauges
Touch screen head unit with satnav 
Carbon fibre pedals
Gaiter & handbrake
Carbon gear knob

I'm sure there will be more!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

20160805223950_IMG_0096 by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Just Aero kit and wheels

Orange 350z by Andy Ten, on Flickr

and updated rear LED clusters


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to just do a showroom for modified cars.
> I love modified cars even the slightest mod can change the appearance. It is also great to get ideas from others.
> 
> So please post your modified cars here.


Plenty inspiration over on Barry boys......:lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Turkleton nice car:thumb:....but i think you need to resize your picture a bit...I would need a cinema screen just to view it.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Plenty inspiration over on Barry boys......:lol:


Really!.....SJ.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My GT 86 is mildly modified.
Milltek exhaust, Valenti rear lights and OEM black interior trim.

No pictures since my SD corrupted though.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Plenty inspiration over on Barry boys......:lol:


Haven't visited that site in years, just checked and it seems it is closed and just remaining up as a part of history.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Turkleton nice car:thumb:....but i think you need to resize your picture a bit...I would need a cinema screen just to view it.SJ.


:lol: thanks! Posting pictures has never been the same since Photobucket-gate.... tips welcome!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

There seems to be some lovely cars on here, some I can see from the moon!!

Can we get the image sizing right lads as it'd make viewing the thread a whole lot easier?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

When I bought it, a pretty much standard ATR...










Promised the missus i wouldn't mod this one as it didn't need it.

I'm not so good at promises...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Turkleton said:


> :lol: thanks! Posting pictures has never been the same since Photobucket-gate.... tips welcome!


Your right about photobucket that's a real shame really.In all honesty i now have started to use Tapatalk quite a lot and find it well easy especially when I'm trying to do a product review and write up,you can resize pictures easy....I would say give that a go and see how you get on with it mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

Focus RS 440bhp currently getting forged

Dads MSRT ranger

My Mini pick up still to be finished.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

My lightly modified Coupe,

High spoiler
Lowered 35mm
Various Carbon bits
Big brake kit
Strut Bracing
Poly bushed

Not the quickest car by any means but astonishingly tight on twisty b-roads


----------



## Joel93 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lowered approx 100mm
SEC bonnet and grill 
AMG mono block smooth alloys
Zender front, rear bumpers, sidskirts and spoiler.
Refitted the orange indicators for extra retro look.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

TGi said:


> Haven't visited that site in years, just checked and it seems it is closed and just remaining up as a part of history.


Didn't realise that, seems you're right though 

http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=1348564&sid=fd7b376e88fb9090d4aedc6ac5747dfd#p1348564


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Is the fitment on that rear merc bumper meant to be as terrible as it is? No offense, just curious.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not much of a modification really but the orange indicators bugged me as my last mk6 I'd de-tango'd as they call it. My mk7 was easy, just change the bulbs but not so easy on the Mk6 when you have to split the headlights


----------



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

HEADPHONES said:


> 20160805223950_IMG_0096 by Andy Ten, on Flickr
> 
> Just Aero kit and wheels
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning! Nice job


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Joel93 said:


> Lowered approx 100mm
> SEC bonnet and grill
> AMG mono block smooth alloys
> Zender front, rear bumpers, sidskirts and spoiler.
> Refitted the orange indicators for extra retro look.


More pics are MANDATORY!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll let the pics do the talking, too many mods to detail...


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Alfa male said:


> I'll let the pics do the talking, too many mods to detail...


Nice Steering wheel Mod :argie::car:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Nice Steering wheel Mod :argie::car:


After reading all the scary threads on keyless car thefts the steering wheel lock is always on now ! plus a faraday poach too !


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

a Few more mods now added still plenty to go -

Rear Arches Flared & Spacers
also M4 Style Flare now added in carbon fibre 

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr

Few pictures taken at a local asda shame was in the morning and no lights on 

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr

As it stood at a local show 

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alfa male said:


> After reading all the scary threads on keyless car thefts the steering wheel lock is always on now ! plus a faraday poach too !


At last ford is finally showing some attempt of trying to combat this problem, Story here only mentions Fiesta and Focus and not sure if its compatible with all Fords or if it can be carried out on older keys but would like to know

https://www.whatcar.com/news/ford-tackles-keyless-car-theft-with-new-sleeping-key-fob/n19213


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

All four of my cars are modified...can never leave a car alone!

R8:

















Build thread here:
https://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=127952

RS4:

















Build thread here:
https://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=115113

Golf R:


















Build thread here:
https://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=131734

Audi TT mk1:










Build thread here:
https://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=132462

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

My N/A 6 cylinder, 6sp manual RWD GT wearing it's new wheels.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mine and the eldest's, most mods inside or under the front lid.


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)




----------

